# Unscheduled Recordings



## Bud33 (Jan 26, 2006)

I know I have seen posts about this, but cannot find them...
I am getting more and more Unscheduled recordings according to the yellow light although I cannot verify where they go. I believe they have something to do with the Showcase and the pay per view recordings showing up there...
My problems is I believe that I should be able to discontinue these unscheduled recordings.
I do not want nor Will I ever use any of the stuff that they force on MY recorder, and I am not happy paying for stuff I do not want.

Also, last night, I believe that due to one of these recordings I missed getting something I did schedule.
I had scheduled Flashpoint and Burn Notice but it would only record Flashpoint, and nothing I could do would let Burn notice record.
The record light was on before these two were scheduled to record and at 9PM EDST I got the message that Flashpoint was ready to record and The channel needed to change.
For all intents I only had one tuner. The Tests indicated that both tuners were functional so I am only to assume that the forced recording had taken over MY recorder. This continued on into the next hour although I had nothing scheduled.
Only a RBR resolved the issue.
I believe it is time for DTV to allow us to control weather or not we want these Showcase recordings.


----------



## sundude90 (Jun 12, 2008)

I know what you are talking about and it drives me Crazy too. I have heard that it does NOT mess up your recordings. It has not mess up mine that I know off. 

What receiver do you have? I have the R22-100 and it doesn't seem to be a big huge problem on mine.

But I won't what anything in showcases! Most of them cost money and I am too cheep to do that. What a waste of time and space I think.

We should be able to control what our receivers record!!!


----------



## Igor (Jan 3, 2005)

Which box do you have?


----------



## sundude90 (Jun 12, 2008)

I have the R22-100! What do you have Bud33??


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Bud -- I ran into a similar problem yesterday morning.

Thursday night, I had both Leno and Letterman scheduled to record at the same time. Friday morning, I found my receiver tuned to a 4-digit PPV channel with a note that I had exceeded my spending limit (set to $0.00 in parental controls). Leno had recorded and Letterman did not record.

I turned the channel to watch a program. A little while later I got a message that the receiver needed to change channels for a scheduled recording on another channel. I thought this was odd, since it should have just recorded on the other tuner in the background.

I did a system test, and it said both tuners were working. Then I did a signal test, and found that tuner 2 had signal levels of 0. My first thought was something happened during a storm a few days ago. I inspected the dish and outside wiring, but it all looked fine. Then I switched the inputs on the back of the R15, and tuner 1 was working with the old tuner 2 cable. But tuner 2 now had no signal with the previously working tuner 1 cable. So the problem wasn't with the dish or cabling. I was afraid I would need to send back the R15 for my 5th replacement in 2 years.

I then tried a red-button reset, and everything went back to the way it was supposed to be. Good signals on both tuners.

I don't know if this has to do with the new software release, or if there was some conflict with showcase recordings.


But RBR is your friend. If it didn't take days to completely repopulate the guide, I would RBR every week.


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

What's an R22?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Slyster said:


> What's an R22?


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=127839


----------



## Bud33 (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry guys!!! I have an R-15. One of the early models!!!


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Bud33 said:


> Sorry guys!!! I have an R-15. One of the early models!!!


The R22/Hi Def receivers seem to know how to deal with the "movies now" downloads that appear in the showcase tab without disrupting users recordings or infringing on users recording space, but the R15/16 seems to be having a problem according to many, many posts here and in the DirecTV forums. Hopefully, it is being addressed and will be corrected in future software releases.


----------



## RenHoek (May 25, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> Hopefully, it is being addressed and will be corrected in future software releases.


Haven't we all been saying/hearing this phrase for the last 2.5 years or so?


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> The R22/Hi Def receivers seem to know how to deal with the "movies now" downloads that appear in the showcase tab without disrupting users recordings or infringing on users recording space, but the R15/16 seems to be having a problem according to many, many posts here and in the DirecTV forums. Hopefully, it is being addressed and will be corrected in future software releases.


My R15 in my garage has only 1 tuner hooked up, I disconnected the second one and told it it only had one, when all the posts about it screwing up started. I set around the clock recordings on it and have not missed anything on it yet.... Maybe I should bring it back to my bedroom with only 1 tuner hooked up, do a reset everything to purge the hard drive and do a 24 hour or 48 hour consecutive recording and see if any showcases pop up in that time frame..... :lol:
If you would like for me to do this, seriously, I will roll back the software to NR and if it still records xm channels it would be easy or 48 hours of Infomercials on a shopping channels, let me know I will start on this tonight and report back tomorrow night, 24 hours and tues. night (48 hrs.) since it is in my garage and is only there for when I am working on my car, I can spare it.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

dodge boy said:


> My R15 in my garage has only 1 tuner hooked up, I disconnected the second one and told it it only had one, when all the posts about it screwing up started. I set around the clock recordings on it and have not missed anything on it yet.... Maybe I should bring it back to my bedroom with only 1 tuner hooked up, do a reset everything to purge the hard drive and do a 24 hour or 48 hour consecutive recording and see if any showcases pop up in that time frame..... :lol:


I consider "movies now" to be the same as adware and spam on my computer. Undesired, unwanted content pushed without my permission and unable to be deleted by me or offered the choice to "opt out".

I enjoy blocking/interrupting these downloads using a variety of techniques. They sometimes do slip one in, though, like last Friday night when they did one at 10PM CDT which they never did on a Friday night before. I hope lots of customers complain about this so-called "PPV on demand" which I just call SPAM.


----------

